# Roller Steady and Follow-Rest conversion



## Fabrickator (Jan 27, 2014)

I wanted to upgrade the G0602 steady rests and here's how I did it.  I machined a six-pack new roller fingers on the mill and purchased the appropriate size bearings from VXB bearing supply (don't remember the number).  They work great and don't mark the work like the direct contact type it came with.


----------



## ScottieB (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice work and presentation.


----------



## WesPete66 (Feb 26, 2014)

I like this idea. Actually the 'fingers' on my steady rest are badly needing replaced. I think I will upgrade to the roller bearings as well.
Are the bearings just 'generic' roller bearings (such as what would press into a c'bore or recess) of a suitable size?

I've read comments about chips disturbing the rollers. How about a simple sheet of felt, or thin craft foam, trimmed to fit the job? Maybe stuck in place with a couple small magnets? Would that be worth a try?

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, the bearings were just picked out for the suitable size from VXB bearings and only cost a buck or two each.  The bearings are sealed and so I don't think that chips would present any problems.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 11, 2014)

The "Chip Problem" with roller type steady rests is that any stringy material, in particular, may fold itself back onto the work and become trapped and stall a roller, or simply roll under (more common) and leave an impression on the OD where the rollers are set up. All larger industrial machines use rollers and this is a common problem. Of course, chip control is always an issue, so several methods are used to mitigate the interference problem. Cheap and effective is a plastic lid like we used to find on coffee cans or the like, cut to fit snugly on the OD of the part, and just in front of the rollers. The guard will spin with the work, and keep most of the stray chips away from the steady. Of course, having the steady bear on the OD a bit back from the face helps, but cannot eliminate the problem, and defeats the purpose of the rest in some cases.


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes Tony, I understand the concern of getting shavings wrapped up in the rollers and the use of a shield is good insurance to keep them away.  I usually find myself using the steady rests for working on long stock and to cut it down in conjunction with a live center for support.  I keep the rest(s) well away from finished work where applicable and so it's never presented an issue for me.


----------

